
Blue: The History of a Color - CrocodileStreet
https://www.claremont.org/crb/basicpage/the-colors-of-our-dreams/
======
telesilla
Interestingly on a related note, blue was used for denim because of how when
it fades it makes the fabric softer - making perhaps the most iconic item of
clothing of all time.

[https://www.rd.com/culture/why-is-denim-
blue/](https://www.rd.com/culture/why-is-denim-blue/)

